# But I Don't Make Knives...I Make Pens!!



## JD Combs Sr (Sep 10, 2015)

Got a request from a church friend for a high end knife to be used as a gift…??? But M…. I don’t make knives I make pens.  He wanted me to make a knife using some antler the “gift-ee” had gotten from a recent hunt.  The blade blank(Damascus steel) was going to be ~$100 or so.  I told him I thought I could do it but I needed to practice on a less expensive blank first so He said “make me one”.  So now I have two knives to make.  I bought what is called a “kit” knife for practice.  Turned out it wasn’t that “inexpensive” either.  I have ~$75 tied up in this one.  It was called a kit on the website where I bought it, it included the SS blade  blank but the "accessories" were sold separately.  To include two “rough-cut” SS bolsters and two SS pens.  Unlike our pen “kits” the knife maker has to work some of the components as well as supply/work the "accessories, the handle and and handle retention pens.  So here is the “practice” one, what do you think.

The "kit" include only the blade, I had to supply everything else.  At least everything was American made.

 

I first cut a section out of the antler to match the handle area.


Then split it and fitted the "scales" to the blade handle.
 

After drilling and pinning the scales and test fitting everything was epoxied together.


When the glue was cured I used my oscillating sander and shaped the handles to the blade.  Had to make a holding clamp the keep the blade at right angles to the sanding drum.


After a lot of shaping, sanding, and buffing this is how it turned out.  I haven't shown it but the sheath was wet-ted and shaped to the knife profile as well.  I want to dye it a little before pics.
 

From the suppliers website:
 440C  Stainless Steel  Satin Finish
Overall length:  7-5/8"   
Blade length:  3"   
Blade width:  1"   
Blade  Thickness:  1/8" 
  Bolster Holes:  1/8"   
Handle Holes:  1/8"   
Thong  Hole:  1/4"   
HRC57-58  
ACCESSORIES SOLD SEPARATELY 
K363 Brass Bolster (or)
K364 Stainless Steel Bolster 
KT103 Sheath (or)
KT231 Sheath

C&C appreciated.


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Sep 10, 2015)

*Some other views.*

Here are some other views:
BTW the display stand(above, not this one) was an after thought, going to throw it in as a freebie.


----------



## Ironwood (Sep 10, 2015)

Beautiful.


----------



## Skie_M (Sep 10, 2015)

I can't wait to see the Damascus one ...


----------



## BSea (Sep 10, 2015)

WOW, I can't wait to see what you do once you get some practice.

BTW, I recently got a similar request.  I hope mine comes out half as good as yours.


----------



## mtassie (Sep 10, 2015)

Wow great job!! I've got a few woodcraft blades and some elk antler. I've been going to try it one day


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 10, 2015)

Great work.


----------



## Marnat3 (Sep 10, 2015)

That is just beautiful. Nice work. I am going to give this a go in the near future.


----------



## wob50 (Sep 11, 2015)

Great looking knife,love to see the next one you do


----------



## mecompco (Sep 11, 2015)

Very nice! Fitment looks spot-on to me. Next step is making your own blades. ;-)


----------



## hcpens (Sep 11, 2015)

JD, who was the supplier, and would you use this kit again? Really like how you used the antler in the stand.


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Sep 12, 2015)

Ironwood said:


> Beautiful.


Thanks Brad, as a first, I am fairly pleased with the results myself.


Skie_M said:


> I can't wait to see the Damascus one ...


Skie, It will probably be a few weeks before I get the other one done.  Got to collect on this one first and see if he wants me to go ahead.


BSea said:


> WOW, I can't wait to see what you do once you get some practice.
> BTW, I recently got a similar request.  I hope mine comes out half as good as yours.


Thanks Bob, don't know how much experience/research you have/done but if you need materials I will be entering a link to the vendor I used, farther down in this post.  They seem to have mostly American made materials if that is any sort of factor for you.


mtassie said:


> Wow great job!! I've got a few woodcraft blades and some elk antler. I've been going to try it one day


Thanks Mike, the one think I dislike about working with "metal" is all the grinder dust and sparks in my "wood" shop,  I keep my fire extinguisher at the ready.:wink:


Jim15 said:


> Great work.


Thanks Jim, appreciate you looking and commenting.


Marnat3 said:


> That is just beautiful. Nice work. I am going to give this a go in the near future.


Thanks Mark, good luck, if you need to source materials check out the link below.  Thanks for looking.


wob50 said:


> Great looking knife,love to see the next one you do


Thanks for looking Mark, as I mentioned above it may be a few weeks on the next one.


mecompco said:


> Very nice! Fitment looks spot-on to me. Next step is making your own blades. ;-)


Thanks Michael, but I don't think forging would be my cup of tea.  If I make more than these two I will continue with the "kitted" versions.  The only "kitless" things I see in my future are pens.:wink:


hcpens said:


> JD, who was the supplier, and would you use this kit again? Really like how you used the antler in the stand.


Hi Richard, my supplier(I have no affiliation with them other then first time customer) is Jantz Supply, this link will take you to the knife blank I used.  
As I noted in my OP the antler stand was kind of an after thought but I do like the way it turned out.  Next time I will use matching antler pieces, I was thinking of just using it for the pics but now I think I will through in to my customer as a free-bee thank-you.
BTW thanks for looking and commenting and good luck if you give it a try.


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Sep 12, 2015)

*A preview*

Thought I would add this as a preview of the next one.  The "handle" will look pretty much like this.  Kind of a beauty and beast scenario comparing the two knives.  He wanted the 2nd one to by UGLY.


----------



## nativewooder (Sep 12, 2015)

Nice work!  Collect your price or just keep it for display, in case of others who may want a custom knife!


----------



## mecompco (Sep 12, 2015)

I hear you on forging blades--those who know how to do it make it look like magic. The ones I've tried don't look so good. Stock removal is much easier--all you NEED is a file, but a belt-grinder is the way to go. The only sticking point (pun not intended) is you need a forge or other heat source (I've seen it done with an oxy/act torch) for heat treating. It is a trip to make the entire knife yourself.

Regards,
Michael


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Sep 13, 2015)

nativewooder said:


> Nice work!  Collect your price or just keep it for display, in case of others who may want a custom knife!


Thanks for looking Barry.  I do like the knife and may have to make myself one similar to this one after I get his done.



mecompco said:


> I hear you on forging blades--those who know how to do it make it look like magic. The ones I've tried don't look so good. Stock removal is much easier--all you NEED is a file, but a belt-grinder is the way to go. The only sticking point (pun not intended) is you need a forge or other heat source (I've seen it done with an oxy/act torch) for heat treating. It is a trip to make the entire knife yourself.
> Regards,
> Michael


Michael, I am really impressed with the quality of the blades from Jantz.  I especially like the American made part.  There is no way that I could ever produce such nice blade blanks even if I had the equipment.  I will just stay with "kit" knives but high quality ones.  Besides I don't really see myself as a "knife maker", probably make less then half dozen over the rest of my life.:wink:


----------

